# show name



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Do you need a show name for you cat that is separate to its normal name?


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Good question, but some people do have one or like a nick name!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

All Pedigree cats have a pedigree name which is used when you enter a show yes.


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

is this chosen by the breeder or can you choose?


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Most breeders have a "cattery name" or prefix, which goes in front of the registered name of all kittens bred by them. My prefix/cattery name is Vervain.



Leah-Pardo said:


> is this chosen by the breeder or can you choose?


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmm, I dont understand. So you call the cat vervain ... inn the show

and at home it can have any name


----------



## paulkerry (Dec 9, 2008)

ok i lead a sheltered life didnt even know you could show cats.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

If you decide to get a pedigree cat you will have to sign a contract stating you will neuter him/her,you will also have to keep it soley indoors,so you wont be able to have a catflap for your others,you will have to keep windows closed in the summer,and not leave doors open,i dont think people realise what it involves:yesnod:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

paulkerry said:


> ok i lead a sheltered life didnt even know you could show cats.


:biggrin5::biggrin5:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Leah-Pardo said:


> Hmm, I dont understand. So you call the cat vervain ... inn the show
> 
> and at home it can have any name


Every Breeder has a unique prefix. The breeder of my cats has a prefix and it is "Johpas"... you can then give them another name to go with it. Some breeder may allow you to chose the 2nd part but there are certain rules and must only have a certain amount of letters etc.

So, one of my cats is called Johpas SonnyDaze. I use this name on entry forms at cat shows. At home he is called Caesar! Pedigree names are also used on ownership documents and pedgree certificates and used in breeding too.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

that's right 



Leah-Pardo said:


> Hmm, I dont understand. So you call the cat vervain ... inn the show
> 
> and at home it can have any name


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Hang on, that's not always the case. I don't have a contract like that because my pet kittens are sold already neutered, and although I strongly recommend that they are kept indoors, or only have access to a safe enclosed garden area or run, there is no way I can enforce that.



shortbackandsides said:


> If you decide to get a pedigree cat you will have to sign a contract stating you will neuter him/her,you will also have to keep it soley indoors,so you wont be able to have a catflap for your others,you will have to keep windows closed in the summer,and not leave doors open,i dont think people realise what it involves:yesnod:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Some breeders will let you choose the cat's pedigree name some may already know what they want to call the cat. Some breeders have themes for each litter. I have had themes for most of my litters bar the last one. My first litter was wines, second litter different types of Rolls Royce i.e. Silver Ghost, etc. Sometimes I will give the would be owner a choice of names within the theme.

I decided to let the new owners on my last litter choose the names (with no theme) but I don't know if I will do that again as they took so long, despite my reminding them constantly, and by the time they told me I hadn't got the registration slips back when the kittens went to their new home (not a major issue but I like to have everything in place by the time a kitten goes).


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> I decided to let the new owners on my last litter choose the names (with no theme) but I don't know if I will do that again as they took so long, despite my reminding them constantly, and by the time they told me I hadn't got the registration slips back when the kittens went to their new home (not a major issue but I like to have everything in place by the time a kitten goes).


This is what we found when we bought our first cat, because she was from a litter of 6 it took ages for everyone to get their act together and choose a name. I wanted to show my girl so was getting impatient for my reg papers.

Now that I breed, I've decided that I will save time & choose all the names myself. If the new owner to be has a pet name in mind then I start calling their kitten by that name.


----------



## beatrix (Dec 29, 2008)

Could someone tell me why they have to be kept indoors? i have never heard of this and i'm really interested in the reason,thanks in advance


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

No cat HAS to be kept indoors, but obviously it's far safer. Outdoor cats are at risk from all sorts of dangers - cars, disease, predators, being stolen/shot at/abused by hooligans.........an indoor cat has a far greater chance of living past the age of 5 or so. And you can always make a safe enclosure or run in your garden so the cat gets the benefit of fresh air etc but stays safe.



beatrix said:


> Could someone tell me why they have to be kept indoors? i have never heard of this and i'm really interested in the reason,thanks in advance


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Hmm, I dont understand. So you call the cat vervain ... inn the show
> 
> and at home it can have any name


*A registered show cat always has a pedigree name. For example a kitten I bred & kept last year, his pedigree name is Selkcah Mini Shreddies. Selkcah being my Prefix. At home he gets called Loki. The breeder of the kittens sends away to get the kittens registered. Mine are FIFe registered. Some people register GCCF or TICA.
Hope that helps. *


----------

